# RIP Spike



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Very sad today, came down this morning to find my lovely little Male Jacksons Chameleon had died in the night.
I dont know why, he wasn't sick, he was eating ...everything seemed ok.
I know they are prone to mysterious deaths, mainly stress and things but I had only had him 3 weeks and he seemed to be doing ok.
R.I.P Spike


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

AWWW sorry for your loss r.i.p lil one


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. RIP


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

awwwww r.i.p


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

